# Any Info on my J C Higgens, Year/ Model ?



## Thomas (Jan 3, 2015)

I bought this for my youngest daughter. It is pretty complete, I have to replace the cables, tires and brakes and that's about it.


----------



## rustNspokes (Jan 4, 2015)

It was sourced from Steyr-Puch and would date to the late 50's to mid 60's. I think after 1964 they dropped the JC higgins name and they were sold under the Sears Ted Williams and Sears Free Spirit names. The Bottom bracket is swiss thread which is kind of annoying, but overall they're pretty well made bikes.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 4, 2015)

My buddy across the street got one of those for Christmas 1961. Same markings and all. Seems they made them for a few years from the late 50's to the early 60's with very little change. Check the rear hub for a possible date stamping.

First catalog page is 58 and the second one is 62


----------



## eeapo (Jan 22, 2015)

I bought a monkey ward 10 speed once for 69 dollars back in 70


----------

